# Visionaries



## Jerico (Mar 10, 2008)

Hands up who'd love to see a movie done based on the animated series called Visionaries??


----------



## imls1978 (Nov 12, 2008)

me, i'd love to see the visionaries movie....


----------



## rowengaurd (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah man that would be awesome, i still think a live action Dragonball Z would rock to!!


----------

